# Cast Iron Center-Cut Sirloin



## jw (Dec 24, 2021)

I laid my cast iron down in the Weber Kettle this afternoon and threw on a few center-cuts. Cast iron's where's it's at for Hot & Fast!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 24, 2021)

Looks like an idea for this evening. How did you do the yumyum rings?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Dec 24, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> Looks like an idea for this evening. How did you do the yumyum rings?


Frozen Arby curly fries from wally world. 4-5 minutes in an air-fryer . Haters gonna hate, but I love 'em, though pre-fab. I *almost* decided to peel and dice some red taters, and fry 'em in the cast iron (before doin' the steak), but changed my mind and went the easier route. My folks, Lord willing, are visiting next week, so I'll save the real taters for then.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 24, 2021)

I keep hearing about air-fryers. Is it another gadget I must have?

Frozen stuff is handy. I even keep a box of "Idaho Instant Mashed Potatoes" on hand for those last-minute gotta-haves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Dec 24, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> I keep hearing about air-fryers. Is it another gadget I must have?
> 
> Frozen stuff is handy. I even keep a box of "Idaho Instant Mashed Potatoes" on hand for those last-minute gotta-haves.


It ain't a _must_ have, but I use it in lieu of deep-frying because of the mess and the cost of oil. They crisp things up very well, in my own estimation.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 24, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> I keep hearing about air-fryers. Is it another gadget I must have?


We have an air fryer and use it virtually every day. It is wonderful. You can’t do traditional fried chicken in it (the commercials downright lie on this point) because there are some things oil can do that air cannot, and one of them is deep fry. But it roasts vegetables beautifully, and it reheats fried food to the point where it tastes just as good or—dare I say—better than when it was originally fried.


----------



## Elizabeth (Dec 24, 2021)

Two thumbs up on the air-fryers. I use mine for excellent grilled cheese sandwiches, naan bread pizzas, bacon, chicken breasts, fish, meatloaf, roasted veg, baked taters, etc. I hardly turn on my big oven for meals anymore...either use the air fryer or the pressure cooker. Just the two of us here, so it works well. Not cooking for a crowd these days.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 24, 2021)

I've wondered about air fryers. Have any of you tried donuts? My boys love them but the mess keeps me from making them more than 2-3 times a year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

